# Thriller THE DEVIL'S BAIT -- J. Carson Black sez...



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

"Jeffrey J. Mariotte has written a compelling heroine in banker Jessie Dawn Cutler, whose well-ordered world implodes when she witnesses a cold-blooded killing by her biggest client. Now Jessie must pit her courage and resourcefulness against a remorseless killer whose reach is limitless. In this heart-pounding thriller set against the glittering backdrop of international banking, Jessie must hold her own against tremendous odds to survive.

"Fast-paced and gripping, THE DEVIL'S BAIT takes you full-throttle from beginning to end. One heck of a ride!"

--J. Carson Black, best-selling author of DARKNESS ON THE EDGE OF TOWN and THE SHOP

I'm admittedly slow in joining the e-book revolution. Since 1980, I haven't had a job that didn't revolve around the world of print--running and then owning bookstores, working in marketing and editorial positions, writing books. But that world has been changing around me. At Mysterious Galaxy, the bookstore I co-own, some books have QR codes on the shelves, so if you'd rather have the digital version than the paper one, you can scan it with your smart phone and buy it on the spot. When I started in the business, that would have been too outlandish for Dick Tracy.

So I took some time and wrote _The Devil's Bait_, my first thriller specifically for the e-book audience. Then I asked my pal J. Carson Black, who is an amazing writer, to give it a read, and you can see her comments above. I like to think that others will feel the same way about it. I was going for fast-paced, suspenseful, involving and thought-provoking. Plus, it was fun to include a variety of glamorous locations--Paris, Geneva, Manhattan, the Caymans, Iowa (?). Okay, some are more glam than others.

_The Devil's Bait_ is about what's called a relationship banker--a banker who works with a select group of very high-end clients, managing their accounts for them. Most of us go to the bank (or more likely, the ATM), deposit a few checks, withdraw some cash, and hope the interest on what little savings we have more or less keeps up with inflation. The clients who merit relationship bankers have far, far more money than we do, and they keep it working.

Only Jessie, our heroine and the relationship banker in question, learns that her favorite client is a crook and a killer. And having learned it, her life is in imminent danger. She is not a person accustomed to violence, but she is resourceful, and she knows the ins and outs of money, and she enlists some unlikely allies, including a mostly washed-up mercenary and an estranged sister, to assist a quest that turns from an attempt simply to survive into a search for some kind of justice.

It's about 93,000 words, and priced at $2.99.

I hope you'll check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jeff, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the note, Ann.  I lived in Arlington, once upon a time.  Great place to be a kid, back then.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

The first review of THE DEVIL'S BAIT that I've seen has been posted, by Randy Johnson (who points out that he is not the baseball pitcher Randy Johnson, but a different one). I suspect this Randy Johnson reads more books than the pitcher does, as he often writes on his blog about some new literary discovery, or old rediscovery. Either way, he's always got something interesting going on over there for those of us who love genre fiction.

Randy describes the story, and wraps things up this way: "Nice, tight thriller, with several twists thrown in along the way. One perhaps I should have figured, though Mariotte disguised it nicely as the story flows along. I was surprised and pleased with this one. Well worth the modest price asked on Amazon."

He posted the same review on Amazon, so you can check it out there as well.

I couldn't have asked for a better one to start with.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm at the huge San Diego Comic-Con this week--doing a panel on crime writing, and some signings, and lots and lots of meetings with publishers and editors and Hollywood folks and comics folks. Lots of exciting projects in the upcoming months.

For the first time here, every conversation soon turns to digital publishing. Everyone is aware of it, and everyone (on both the prose and comics side) is looking into it or will soon. I've been talking a lot about _The Devil's Bait_ and the experiences of some of the folks who inspired me to launch this book as an e-book original rather than shopping it to publishers. I've also been handing out bookmarks featuring the cover, part of the blurb from J. Carson Black, and the Kindle and Smashwords info.

It's definitely a sea change.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

Home from the San Diego Comic-Con, and mostly rested up. After the con (as I remarked upon in another thread) I had an offer of a print deal for _The Devil's Bait_. That's still in the negotiation process, so it may or may not happen. Either way is okay--I specifically did not send this one to my agent or try to shop it around, because the whole idea was to see how indie e-book sales would compare to traditional publishing sales for me.

Of course, you could take a chance on a taut, suspenseful thriller, and pump up the e-book sales a little...


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Will check it out, Jeff. Anything Maggy recommends gets my attention!

Welcome to the cafe.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, Toni! I have to agree--that Maggy has a sharp eye for talent. And of course, is loaded with it herself.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

Every thriller writer agonizes over villains. A story's got to have a good bad guy-a worthy adversary for the hero. But in the real world, most criminals are stupid, emotionally stunted, mentally defective in some significant way, raised by worthless parents, victimized by society or authority figures... or all of the above. Except in the hands of the masters, such characters don't make very compelling reading.

Beyond those considerations, there are the broader classes of villains to consider. Will they be Nazis? Mobsters? Terrorists? A serial killer? A whole group of serial killers, as in my horror novel The Slab (in which there were other villains, even more reprehensible than they)? Spies? Monsters? Zombie spies?

A friend and I used to try to guess what class of villain would become the next thriller trend. He was certain that crooked cops were on the way to the top. Of course, this was a couple of decades ago, following the serial killer rage brought about by the great success of Thomas Harris and a few others. I've seen a few crooked cop stories since then, but I haven't seen the predicted wave come about.

I think it's important to create villains who reflect their times. A hero can be a little out of step with society-it's an interesting, even endearing trait, sometimes, and it can put the hero at a disadvantage. But the villain has to have all the advantages he can get. If he's not hard to stop, then he's no test for the hero. If he's not constantly a step or two ahead, he's not pulling his weight in the story. And, really, it's the actions of the villain that propel the story along from beginning to end, not those of the hero. For the most part, the hero is reacting to things the villain has done or might do. By the end, one hopes, the hero will have turned those tables and pulled even with or ahead of the villain, but that's got to come late in the game if the story is to have any suspense at all.

Our times being what they are, the villains in my e-book thriller _The Devil's Bait_ are, quite possibly, the decade's perfect villains. Our hero, Jessie Dawn Cutler, works for a huge multinational bank. The chief villain, we know from the first chapter, is one of her clients. Her best client, in fact, a man with nearly unlimited resources and almost nonexistent morals.
But because the story involves the world of high-stakes banking, he's not alone in his criminal endeavors. From the bankers to those who oversee them, no one is free from suspicion. In the real world, financial wizards wrecked the economy (and profited from their wanton destruction)-so why can't they be fictional bad guys, as well?

In fiction, at least, there is hope of some kind of justice.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

The first chapter of The Devil's Bait. Give it a try!

Thanks,

Jeff

Worldly wealth is the Devil's bait; and those whose minds feed upon riches recede, in general, from real happiness, in proportion as their stores increase, as the moon, when she is fullest, is farthest from the sun.
--Robert Burton

The bank is something more than men, I tell you. It's the monster. Men made it, but they can't control it.
--John Steinbeck

*Chapter 1​*
There were two rules about banking that Jessie Dawn Cutler kept in mind at all times.

Well, there were really more than two rules-a _lot_ more, banking being probably second only to the law in the sheer crushing quantity of statutes and regulations, voluntary and otherwise imposed upon its practitioners.

But the two to which Jessie paid the most stringent attention had to do with money, and the banker's personal relationship with same. The first commandment of the Gospel According to Jessica was this:

All that money? It's not yours.

The second commandment went pretty much hand-in-hand with the first. Jessica phrased it thusly:

And neither is the guy it _does_ belong to.

Which commandment, the second one, that is, Jessie sometimes had a hard time persuading herself to live by. Especially when the guy who had the money, and plenty of it, was Richard Steele. Mid-thirties, built, well dressed, richer than sin, and, not to put too fine a point on it, gorgeous. Drop dead knock your socks off stone cold wow. Richard Steele was an inch or so over six feet. Combine George Clooney's jaw and Paul Newman's eyes with the bone structure of Redford-the young Redford, not that the older one was any slouch, mind you, and you'd be heading in the general direction of what Richard Steele looked like...when he just woke up. As the day wore on, he only got better looking.

Jessie was guessing on this last point, having never yet had the opportunity to wake up with Richard Steele. Not that she was opposed to it, in principle. Even though it would violate Commandment Number Two. But sitting across from him at a grill at the corner of 73rd and Columbus, with a candle on the table and a fireplace roaring behind her back and a few drinks and an excellent fettuccini Alfredo, preceded by a green salad and followed by a slice of flourless chocolate cake (an extra hour in the gym this week, she figured), in her stomach, looking at the dimples that formed at the corners of his mouth when he laughed, it was more and more difficult to keep in mind that she was his private banker, his Relationship Manager, in the official terminology of MetroBank, and that to sleep with him would probably, at some point, result in her being dismissed, or, in the terminology of Jessie, who wasn't one to mince words, in having her ass kicked to the curb, employment-wise.

And as hot as Richard Steele was, as much as she could feel the mutual attraction that arced between them, a tingle that started below her waist and worked its way over the rest of her body like a low-grade electric charge, Jessie loved banking more.

Hard to believe, she knew. But there it was. In the contest between getting laid by the best-looking, wealthiest man she had ever met, and keeping her job, the job won out.

Thinking about it now, she shook her head, swallowed a sip of her French roast.

"What is it?" Richard asked.

She shook her head again-consciously this time, since she didn't even realize she was doing it before.
"Nothing," she said. "You don't even want to know."

He laughed. "I like that," he said, raising his cup toward her. They'd both switched to coffee from Chardonnay when...well, when the bottle was empty, come to think of it. "It's nice to think that my banker has layers of mystery about her."
"I might as well," she said. "It's not like they'll ever match yours."

He laughed again. She liked it when he did. His teeth could have had their own career, at dental schools, as the "after" example of proper hygiene and excellence in orthodontics. "Nothing particularly mysterious about me," he said. "I'm just a lucky guy."

"Is that what you call it?"

"No other word for it. I'm successful, sure, but it's not really from anything I did. I mean, it's not like I was a genius at school, or invented anything brilliant, or made any special contribution to the world. I just do what I do and I'm well compensated for it. If that's not lucky, I don't know what is."

"I think you're underestimating your skills, but whatever," Jessie allowed. "Have it your way."

"I usually do," Richard said. She knew he was right on that count.

Jessie had asked him once, over iced double nonfat lattes at Starbucks, where he made his not inconsiderable money. It was cash, mostly, or at least that part of it that Jessica saw was. Of course, the source of his income should have been among the first questions she asked, even before accepting him as a client. KYC was the first official rule of private banking-_Know Your Customer_-and MetroBank emphasized that rule to all of its relationship managers on a near-daily basis. But Richard had been passed down to Jessie by her boss, Barbara Slonaker, who had vouched for him, said he was a great client, and warned her not to ask questions that might spook him. She wanted the Steele millions to run through MetroBank, and who was Jessie Cutler to argue with Barbara Slonaker, who had, after all, practically invented private banking in the modern age?

So Jessie took Richard Steele on, and only after he had been a client for almost a year, and she had run more than sixty million dollars through his accounts, had she bothered to ask him where it all came from.

"Here and there," he had said. Seeming to realize the evasive nature of his response, he had set his clear plastic cup down and leaned forward, a rare, serious expression on his face. "I own some contracting firms up and down the coast. We build homes, repair them when they break, you know. Real blue-collar stuff. And then I have an interest-a small one, really, but it's a profitable gig-in a casino down in Atlantic City. The Kasbah. Maybe I can take you down there one of these days, comp you a room, a few dollars in chips. I'd like to watch my banking queen try her hand at some gambling."

"Not really my thing, Richard. To me, shoving quarters in the washing machine in my building is a gamble. And one I'm always nervous about losing."

"I'm sure I could change your mind, Jess," he said. "You just let me know when you're ready to try."

"I'll keep it in mind," she said. And, knowing she was prying but not willing to stop herself, she pushed a little. "But let me ask you, why take such precautions with your cash, then? I mean, there are easier and more liquid ways to manage your cash flow than what you've got me doing for you."

"A huge portion of my income is cash-you know that better than anyone," he said. "Some of our contracting clients pay in cash, and most of what I get out of the casino is cash. I'm concerned about it because...well, to be honest, you know what kind of people you meet in the casino business, right?"

"Not personally," she said. "By reputation, sure."

"Well, the reputations are true, in many cases. It was worse in the old days, I'm sure, before gaming commissions and the like. Still, I'm in business there with some people I wouldn't want to be on the same side of the street with, if I had my choice. Nasty customers. I don't want any of them deciding that they'd like to get their hands on my cash. So I figure it's best if I keep all my accounts secret, so they can't 'accidentally' find out what I'm really worth."

"Are these guys dangerous, Richard? Mafia types?"

"Some of them could be mobbed up," he replied. The words sounded awkward in his mouth, like he was repeating something he'd heard on TV. "I don't really know, for sure. I don't want to. The less our paths cross, the better. Though I have to say, they sure keep the casino running smoothly."

"I bet. I'd hate to think that you were in any danger, though."

"Oh, I'm not. I keep my distance from those guys, and they don't have any reason to bother me. They bought in after my partners and I did-one of my partners had a cash crunch, a few years ago, and had to sell his interest. The guys who bought it, as I said, are not guys I'm totally comfortable with. But as long as I don't have to break bread with them, I'm okay."

She had dropped the subject then. But the conversation came back to her every now and again, especially on occasions when she thought about waking up next to him, and the thought occurred to her that she might be waking up next to a horse's head at the same time.

Which had happened more than once, during this dinner. The part about waking up with Richard, which naturally enough would have to follow going to bed with Richard. The part about the horse, only once. Tonight.

But now dinner was over, coffee gone, dessert already a happy memory, and he had paid the bill and was helping her on with her coat, his hands brushing the back of her neck as he straightened her collar. She nearly melted right then, a sticky puddle on the restaurant floor, but somehow she maintained her proper viscosity and led the way out of the restaurant and into the cold early December night. She pulled her coat more tightly around her, and tugged gloves from its deep pockets.
This had been a business dinner-teasing and flirting aside, it had been a strategy session to talk about Richard's financial plans for the upcoming year, and to go over some of the tax law changes that would affect him if she couldn't manage to shelter every dime he made. But it was the teasing and flirting and the feel of Richard's fingers touching the fine hairs at the nape of her neck that she would remember, she knew, more than any details of offshore accounts and commingled funds.

They said their goodbyes, wished one another happy holidays in the nonspecific manner that had become traditional, shaken hands, and then shared a quick, overcoat-bulky hug, and then she had headed down Columbus to look for a cab while he had disappeared around the corner, to where he said he had parked his car. He had offered her a ride, but he was going the opposite direction and she figured if she had him in a car within a mile of her actual bed, it would all be over for her resolve.

She actually had her hand out and a cab in sight when she remembered that she had forgotten to give him the holiday card in which she'd written her new phone extension and the hours she would be working over the next few weeks. Not a big deal, she knew, but she wanted to be considerate, and since she didn't have many other clients with his kind of weight-like, none-she wanted to make sure he knew when he could and couldn't expect to reach her. It would only take a minute, she knew, to go around the corner and catch him before he got to his car. She dropped her arm, turned, and walked briskly for the corner.

And as she rounded it, she saw him, walking toward the three-story parking garage a block away. But he wasn't alone. Another man walked with him, a taller man wearing a black trench coat and one of those furry Cossack hats. His long legs moved like a robot's, fluttering his coat with every step, while his upper torso remained almost still. She thought he walked like a stork.

She headed that way. She didn't want to interrupt what seemed to be a fairly serious conversation between Richard and the stork-and where had he come from, anyway? Had he been waiting outside the whole time? But there might be an opportunity to catch Richard, after the stork got into his own car or went in some other direction. So she held back, standing in the shadows of buildings and low, leafless trees, and didn't call Richard's name.

The men entered the garage, and it looked like maybe they would be driving away together after all, so Jessie thought, fuck it, manners are nice but they're not everything, and she started to run.

When all hell broke loose, she had almost reached the entrance to the parking garage. She was still in the shadows, outside the staircase that led up to the second and third floors, and she could see Richard and the stork standing near Richard's Jaguar, but there was no way, unless they were looking for her, that they could see Jessie.

They weren't even close to looking for her. They were looking up the ramp, as Jessie was, because from up the ramp came the growl of an engine growling and the screaming of tires, and then before it seemed like it should have been possible, the car lunged into view, and the windows were open and there were guns, like quills on a porcupine, bristling from every window.

Jessie's heart stopped.

Richard and the stork didn't run, didn't shriek, didn't dive under the car-all of which would have been Jessie's reactions, if she had been able to do anything other than stand there in terrified shock. Richard and the stork reached under their coats, and when they pulled their hands out there was metal in them, and Richard and the stork stood their ground, firing at the oncoming car.

One of them hit the driver.

The driver-probably not surprisingly, since he had one or more bullets in him-lost control. The car slammed into one of the concrete support posts and came to a noisy stop. Only then did Richard and the stork take cover behind Richard's Jag. Firing over the top of the car, they tried to pick the gunmen off as they emerged from the wreck. A couple went down right away, but two others got out the far side of the car and darted behind nearby parked cars.

They returned fire, and the noise echoed in the confines of the parking garage. To Jessie, standing outside, it sounded like all the fireworks shows she'd ever seen rolled into one. The garage boomed with flashes of light and the thunder of gunfire.
Richard and the stork seemed invulnerable. A bullet blew the stork's Cossack hat from his head, revealing a shock of curly copper hair. He wasn't hurt, though. Within a couple of minutes, the gunfight was over.

Richard and the stork were still standing. Nobody else.

Jessie breathed, finally, blowing out a huge lungful of air that she hadn't realized she'd been holding. She didn't understand any of this, had never known that Richard carried a gun-though with the kind of cash he carried around, and the kind of business associates he had, it made a certain amount of sense. But _this_?

Then, as she watched, still shielded by the trees and the shadows and the dark December night, Richard and the stork did something else she didn't expect. Something she couldn't have expected, couldn't believe even though she was watching it happen.

Calmly, almost casually, Richard and the stork walked to each body that sprawled on the concrete slab floor of the parking garage. One of them, either Richard or the stork, would lean in close to the fallen man, press his handgun up against the man's head, and pull the trigger. Brain and blood and fragments of skull skidded across the garage floor with each blast.
Jessie could taste her Alfredo, fought to keep it down.

One by one, the two men cold-bloodedly finished off each of the men who had emerged from the car. Then, a job well done, they put their weapons back underneath their coats, climbed into Richard's black Jaguar, and drove away.

Jessie watching.

Sick.

In the distance, sirens wailed. Someone had called the police.

Jessie turned and ran, for Columbus and a cab. She didn't want to have to answer any questions about this. Not until she'd sorted it out for herself.

If she ever could.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

It's been a while since I've bumped this one... just reminding everyone that it's out there, if you need a suspenseful page-turner with a strong female protagonist.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

There's a new review of The Devil's Bait up online: http://www.beautybrite.com/2011/09/devils-bait-review.html. It says, in part: "

"The entire book was intense. I felt scared for Jessie because she was forced to hide. She was on her own. She had no one to trust. She had to hide from her life, her job, the government, and everything important to her. Her bosses, the government, and Richard Steele were all after her, they wanted her dead. She had to rely on herself to find safety. This book reminds me that evil does not win. If you like mystery and suspense, you will enjoy The Devil's Bait."


----------



## Tracy Sharp (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm getting this one next


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, Tracy!!


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

I should be getting a contract for a print edition of this during the week. More news coming up!


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

Another reviewer loves _The Devil's Bait_. She calls it "a fast paced, exciting, funny, suspenseful read!" and writes, "_The Devil's Bait_ is a thriller that will not disappoint. I can't wait to read this novel again, I enjoyed it that much!!" The whole review is here: http://wp.me/p1DPVY-hE.

And now, the news:

Though first published as an original e-book, _The Devil's Bait_ will be released in April by Los Angeles-based publisher Malevolent Books, and will debut at the Los Angeles Times Book Festival!


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

_The Devil's Bait_ print edition has been announced. Check the link for details. Also at Indiebound.com.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

In the newest review of thriller The Devil's Bait, reviewer Brittany Carrigan says, This was yet another great thriller read from the author! There are so many twists and turns throughout this story that you get halfway through and realize that you have no idea what's going to happen! I thought I had the story figured out about a quarter of the way through, and was totally blown away with the way it turned out."

The full review is here: http://thecoverbybrittany.blogspot.com/2012/02/devils-bait-by-jeffrey-j-mariotte.html


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

THE DEVIL'S BAIT still hasn't picked up a bad review. Here's part of the latest, at WebbWeaver Reviews:

"The action is fast-paced with many twists and turns and Mariotte has obviously done much research on the intricacies of banking transactions.

"The Devil's Bait is an intriguing tale with loads of action and well written characters and I'm giving it 41/2 spiders."


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

The print edition of _The Devil's Bait_ makes its world debut at the Los Angeles Times Festival of Books next weekend. It's a $14.99 paperback from L.A.-based Malevolent Books. Here's the cover:


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

Home from the Los Angeles Times Festival of Books (and exhausted). The Festival was a big success. I got to visit with all sorts of terrific writers, like Joe Wambaugh, Greg Hurwitz, Lee Goldberg, Gary Phillips, James Conway, Tammy Kaehler, Gar Anthony Haywood, Nancy Holder, Cara Black, and many more, as well as wonderful booksellers and publishers.

_The Devil's Bait_ was well received, in part (since the people who bought it over the weekend had not also had time to read it over the weekend) for its spectacular production values. It's an exemplary package, showing the kind of results a small press can achieve if it's run by people who care. Beautiful heavyweight matte-finish covers, nice interior stock, good printing... just a really excellent example of book-making.

I expect those who read it will enjoy it, as those who've read the e-book version have, and those who get print copies to review will be kind. So far the acclaim has been essentially universal, and with this lovely print edition I think it'll grow. At least, that's the hope. Have you picked one up yet?


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

Until midnight tonight, Aug 2 (well, 11:59), you can be registered to win one of two free, autographed copies of the print edition of The Devil's Bait simply by commenting on a thread at the International Thriller Writers' Nevernending Book Giveaway!

Go here and leave a comment!


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

The Devil's Bait is now available as an unabridged audiobook, from Audible.com!


----------

